# Sticky  Tire Size Comparisons



## phreebsd

Here's a 30 silverback in the front, 29.5 law in the rear












http://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp15/chrisb76-601/pics006.jpg


----------



## phreebsd

here's a pic showing the 32" silverbacks vs 31" Laws


----------



## Masher

Gorilla needs to spec their stuff better.


----------



## Yesterday

or is it the 31's runnin big?


----------



## Masher

I've heard of people airing them up to 65psi and letting them sit in the sun for a few days but mine run pretty true to height. Something is phishy with the Gorillas though.


----------



## phreebsd

laws for the win. i hoped to group all pics of tires compared to each other.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

the first pic the law actually look bigger although it could be the way the fender is. looks like gorilla might exaggerate a little on the size


----------



## Bootlegger

thats weird....I measured a 30 in back and a 31 in Law and there was just about half inch difference with 5 lbs in both.


----------



## phreebsd

32 silverbacks next to 30" mudlites


----------



## Masher

That light is compressed a bt too on the bike.


----------



## TX4PLAY

That is one thing you can't take away from the 30" mudlites is that they are very true to size when I went from them to 29.5 Outlaws on my Brute I lost over an inch of ground clearance. I know I took a comparison pic I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## phreebsd

28" backs vs 27" executioners


----------



## Brute650i

sorry if this is old news but i just realized the backs are very close to the the executioners. spread the lugs out a bit and you have the same tire


----------



## 08GreenBrute

hmmm never noticed that wither


----------



## phreebsd

sho nuff. that's true. laws ftw!


----------



## GWNBrute

When I run these 27's out I'm going to pick up some 30's(Zillas) how do they compare to the 29.5 laws?


----------



## Bootlegger

29.5x10x12 Outlaw and a 28x10x12 Vampire EDL...The EDL's aren't as short as most think...


----------



## TX4PLAY

Boot do you know if those are American or Mexican EDL's and is their as much of a difference in the 2 as most people claim?

I been considering the EDL's for my RZR.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

them EDL's look nasty. i dont know how good they do but i like the way they look


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for that pic bootlegger. that's exactly the kind of pic that im hoping to fill this thread with!


----------



## Bootlegger

TX4PLAY said:


> Boot do you know if those are American or Mexican EDL's and is their as much of a difference in the 2 as most people claim?
> 
> I been considering the EDL's for my RZR.


Those were the Mexican....the new ones should be Tawain when they get them in stock...lol. They are the same molds as the Mexican though. I have had both....I could only measure a half inch and that measuring exactly like the tire companies do...



08GreenBrute said:


> them EDL's look nasty. i dont know how good they do but i like the way they look


 It the pits they are VERY good IMO. They bite the bottom like not other.



phreebsd said:


> thanks for that pic bootlegger. that's exactly the kind of pic that im hoping to fill this thread with!


 Thanks.....I took that at the High Lifter Tennessee Mudfest last year. From my experiance the way that picture is it the best way to get it....when you put them side by side its very easy to get an advantage on one tire or the other....if one tire is slightly forward it will look smaller only if its a hair more. I can take a pic of my 27 inch Zilla's and my 28 inch Silverbacks side by side and move my back forward just a tad and take a pic from above and the Zilla's will look the same size....see what I am saying? I am NOT saying the other pics are bad so please do not take it like that. Just saying its easy to adjust them. Ok...I actually had a photograher tell me that once so I can't take the credit....lol. It was a guy from an ATV mag at a race....he said tires companies do that when they are comparing their tires to competitors...lol. I tried it at home on day and he was correct..its the angle the pic it taken from...lol


----------



## JFred

27x12 Vampires rear, 28x10 USA EDL's up front:









Here the two tires are, side by side:









The EDL's may be 1/16th of an inch taller, at best. Both of these tires were in the 27.25 to 27.5 inch tall range. I've never seen any EDL's (Mexican or otherwise) measure taller than 27.5. I don't know if the Mexican made EDL's always run short, or if they have a larger deviation from the average EDL height (about 27 inches).

As another reference, here is the same bike but with 29.5's and a 1.5 inch front lift:










These 29.5's are pretty dang close to 29.5 inches tall. They might be 29 on a bad day.


----------



## gpinjason

I was going to post the comparison with my 28" backs vs the 27" executioners... but phreebds already stole my pic... LOL... I'm happy with the executioners... they are on my wifes kodiak and she follows me around everywhere I go unless I tell her otherwise... I haven't had to pull her out yet since those tires... but she has pulled mine out...


----------



## Dr.Phil

Has anyone put a 30"back upside a 31" or 29.5" outlaw?


----------



## phreebsd

Dr.Phil said:


> Has anyone put a 30"back upside a 31" or 29.5" outlaw?


one of those pics already exists in this thread (30 bax vs 29.5 laws)




here's 27" laws vs 26" mudbug


----------



## Josh

People seem to say the silver backs are measuring small. Figured i'd post my 28/12/12 silvers beside my 30/10/12 mud lights. Both tires are side by side...


----------



## phreebsd

that picture is definitely weird. Looks like 28 bax are same size as those 30's. 
that would mean the 28's are the same size as my 31's.

I lined up next to walker at rocks and his tires we're pretty close to the height of mine.


----------



## Bootlegger

I have a Bunch of great pics....but i cannot access the site from work...I will post when I get home....it will be a big help...trust me...Great pics.


----------



## Masher

Pics should be on concrete at least. The best are unmounted.


----------



## Josh

I'll get a picture of mine on concrete when i get back home this weekend. If I dont forget


----------



## Bootlegger

Here is 29.5x10 with 7psi and 28x10 Silverback not mounted...with air the would be close to the same.









29.5 & 32 Backs.









EDL's on Crushlocks and with out...









I will get more up soon.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

them EDL's look a lot meaner on crush locks


----------



## phreebsd

this is a good thread.
them EDL's look f'in awsome


----------



## Masher

Diggin those EDLs.


----------



## Bootlegger

I LOVE EDL's....the are the bomb to race with IMO.


----------



## phreebsd

this is a 28x10-12 silverback versus the stock 25" tire from a can-am


----------



## derk

29.5x10 Outlaws right, 30x9 silverbacks left. Same pressures, Backs are on the Brute so it may make them apper a pinch shorter than they actually are.




















29.5x10 outlaws left, 30x11 Silverbacks right











29.5x10 Outlaws left, 30x9 Silverbacks right


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i didn't get any pics when they were both mounted but the zillas are mounted with 15psi and the mudlites are unmounted 

30/9/14 Zillas 28/10/14 Mudlites

Fronts 









Rears
30/11/14 Zillas 28/12/14 Mudlites


----------



## Brute650i

08BF650 said:


> 29.5x10 Outlaws right, 30x9 silverbacks left. Same pressures, Backs are on the Brute so it may make them apper a pinch shorter than they actually are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29.5x10 outlaws left, 30x11 Silverbacks right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29.5x10 Outlaws left, 30x9 Silverbacks right


i would love to have a set of 30 backs but what would make me even more happy would be 29.5 on 14 rims


----------



## derk

Crappy pic but here's my 650i(right) with 30" backs next to the green(left) 750 with 31" outlaws. I pulled up next to him to see how they compared. I'd say the backs were .5" shorter or so.


----------



## phreebsd

28x10 EDL vs 27x10 TSL


----------



## jmeier1981

phreebsd said:


> one of those pics already exists in this thread (30 bax vs 29.5 laws)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's 27" laws vs 26" mudbug


WOW how tall do those bugs actually measure they look tiny next to those Laws


----------



## phreebsd

they like 25ish
also those laws may have 30psi or more in them..


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> 28x10 EDL vs 27x10 TSL


dang that's a huge difference...


----------



## Guarino113

laws 29.5 on right and itp 589's 27" on left


----------



## JHR

the pic of the edl's and the 29.5's it looks like the law is flat... My mexican edl's only measure 27 1/4 on concrete with 5 psi on 7" rims


----------



## JHR

Bootlegger said:


> 29.5x10x12 Outlaw and a 28x10x12 Vampire EDL...The EDL's aren't as short as most think...


 this pic here.


----------



## Bootlegger

Sorry...but those Laws have about 4-5 psi in them...not even close to flat. "Most" tires if you measure the the correct way are true to size or a little short. The EDL's are short no matter how you measure them. The way the tire companies measure them is not with a measure tape like most of us do....the measure the complete curve of the tires to get there hight....like my old Outlaws....they were about 1/2 short unless I measure them correctly. That picture I took....it was to really show how different angles of pics can be deceiving...lol.


----------



## JHR

lol ya i understand but it just looks low could be cause of it being strapped down. Its just funny how the edl looks as tall as the 29.5.


----------



## JHR

I parked on a concrete and i used a level and a tape measure. All i could get out of them was 27 1/4 and thats it. I got a set of 28x10 mudzilla's that are taller than my 28x10 edl's by about 1 inch or better. But im really wanting a set of 29.5's. But i think the wides are a little taller than the skinnies right?


----------



## Bootlegger

no...the 10's are tallers.


----------



## Guarino113

the 29.5s only measure like 28.5 on the bike with 6 psi from the floor to the top.


----------



## Bootlegger

Guarino113 said:


> the 29.5s only measure like 28.5 on the bike with 6 psi from the floor to the top.


Yep...that is what the ones I measured was.....My 28x10x12 Silverbacks measure just a hair over 28.


----------



## JHR

well crap yall are making me second guess getting 29.5's lol. i guess imma have to go ahead and get 32's then so ill be happy. well or 31's cause in the pic they are about the same size


----------



## Guarino113

they 29.5s and 30 backs are plenty big. but a lot of people get the 32s. derk has them and he loves them. ive only seen them on his bike. nowhere else. you might as well get the 32s if you are gonna choose from 31s or 32s just to say you have the biggest tires you can get. lol


----------



## JHR

Ya but im really rough on a bike. I "let her eat" alot. I just dont wanna have to replace axles and cvt's and stuff after every ride. And a 28 is the biggest tire ive had so a 29.5 is a upgrade in that department. But i know the brute can handle way bigger tires than 29.5's. i wish i could sell my edl's so i could get some 29.5's just to try them out cause all i have is 12" rims atm.


----------



## Bootlegger

How much are wanting for your EDL's?


----------



## JHR

ill sell for 350. i got more than that in them. But i really want 29.5 laws.


----------



## gpinjason

Here are some 28" Laws vs. 27" Zillas


----------



## Trever

I would have thought the Law would have been MUCH Taller! Everything Ive read says the zillas run real short. Im surprized.


----------



## Bootlegger

Those are the 28x10x12 Laws...they are short as well. the only 28 Outlaws that are any good IMO is the 28x9.5x12 they have a flat profile.


----------



## gpinjason

28" Silverback vs. 27" Dirt Devil II

















28" Silverback vs. 27" Swamplite


----------



## rubiconrider

Hey I Was Wondering What A 28" inch zilla with about 5 psi would measure out at? anybody ever put a tape measure up to one?


----------



## bigblackbrute

has anyone checked out the terminator tires that tc atv has on ther website they look huge. bt then agin they are 32s and they look real mean


----------



## BadBadBrute

28" backs on my 750. 29.5" laws on 650 gaylander










and 29.5 laws on 800 Canned ham


----------



## phreebsd

Another example of 30" SIlverback next to a 29.5" Outlaw


----------



## bigblackbrute

i gt a big surprise over memorial day weekend on a big ride when i pulled up beside a guy on a brute wit 32in backs and my 31in laws wer taller and the guy wit the backs even addmitted that the 31s r taller cause he use to have a set. OH YEA OUTLAWS FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruterider27

Iv Heard the 30 backs measure 28.5 anyone Heard that?


----------



## jctgumby

I know that my 29.5 'law are as tall as some people's 30 'backs but alot of it depends on how much air you have in them


----------



## Polaris425

bruterider27 said:


> Iv Heard the 30 backs measure 28.5 anyone Heard that?


um, if you looked about 2 posts above yours, you wouldn't have had to ask.


----------



## bruterider27

Cause I put a 30 inch mud light beside a 30 silverback and neather one was on a rim and the itp was bigger


----------



## Polaris425

then you need to read this:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5515

and also keep in mind that some tires have a more round profile (mudlites) while others have a flatter profile (backs) so, putting them side x side unmounted is not an accuarate comparison.


----------



## honda maniac

well the backs run very true to size the 31s are on the same wheels the 32s are on offset wise and the wider tire is pushed to gether making it taler like when you crush a tire so that would make the 31x11s closer to 32s also here are some pics of 29.5x10 laws and 30x14 silverbacks and every 29.5 law i mesured mesured 29.75 so that is why they look so close to the same i think both these have 5 psi or so


----------



## Bootlegger

If you measure a every atv the correct way...most will measure true to size...maybe some a slight bigger or smaller. I posted a while back on here how companies measure them. Taking a measure tape on the ground while they are mounted or um mounted will not get a true size like most think. For instance I have taken my 28x10x12 Silverbacks and put them beside my older 28x9.5x12 Outlaws I had for a short while and the Silverbacks will be bigger. The post above that Polaris425 posted a link to my thread...I hope it helps some.


----------



## honda maniac

so what is the pest psi to run in 29.5x10x12 laws


----------



## jctgumby

I run 5 psi in my 10's and 7 psi in my 12's


----------



## DTX

Measuring the circumference and dividing by pi is the same as measuring the diameter. The issue is that people often have weight on the tire causing it to distort before measuring it. They also measure at different pressures which makes a difference, especially on some tires.


----------



## blizzardrocker

28" Swamplites vs Stock









Lift before and after at rear diff
















and at the side before and after


----------



## phreebsd

them swamplites got some good tread on them. im convinced they would be superior in a forest.


----------



## rmax

a question for bootlegger, how do you get 7psi into an unmounted tire, if you used a tube it looks to me it would spread the bead out farther than if it was on the rim


----------



## fstang24

here is a side by side picture of an itp terracross and maxiss bighorn tires. Both are 26", front and rear tire picks. itp terra cross front 26x9x12 and rears are 26x11x12.
Maxxis bighorn fronts are 26x9x12 and rears are 26x12x12.


----------



## kawboy1

Hey fstang those BH look like they run tall or is that cause the TC are not mounted on rim? The TC looks to be wider but prob just a flatter profile across.....


----------



## fstang24

bighorns run bigger than actual size they are, 26" actually measure 27 in the bighorns, the terracross rear tire looks wider, but also looks alot more flat, cant wait too try them out, probably gonna wait a few weeks until i purchse a 14" wheel set, plush i want to get my clutching adjusted first....


----------



## swampready

Anybody got a pic of a 30x10 mudlite beside 31 sinny laws . Or know how much bigger 31 laws are.


----------



## swampready

30x10 Mudlites and 31x9 laws


----------



## flowbackman

gpinjason said:


> 28" Silverback vs. 27" Dirt Devil II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28" Silverback vs. 27" Swamplite


did it really make that big of a diff in the way the Dirt devils verses the backs I am ferly new here and dont want to wast my $$$ if they do just as good


----------



## gpinjason

The dirt devils are decent tires... More of an all terrain tire though... In the deep mud, they don't compare at all to silverbacks... In moderate mud and trails, they do great... I'd prefer a Zilla though, they are a lot lighter... The dirt devils do pretty good in sand as well because of the flatter profile...


----------



## islandlife

fstang24 said:


> here is a side by side picture of an itp terracross and maxiss bighorn tires. Both are 26", front and rear tire picks. itp terra cross front 26x9x12 and rears are 26x11x12.
> Maxxis bighorn fronts are 26x9x12 and rears are 26x12x12.


hey fstang, did those terra cross rears change their shape much once mounted? i.e. taller and rounder?


----------



## bigdigger1527

woops cant delete this :thinking:


----------



## bigdigger1527

gpinjason said:


> 28" Silverback vs. 27" Dirt Devil II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28" Silverback vs. 27" Swamplite


how much those 28 backs run ya man ?, ive been thinkin of gettin a set of 28 skinnys for my foreman in the future :thinking:


----------



## gpinjason

I got a pretty good deal, paid $375 slightly used... My buddy just bought 28" backs skinny/wide with ITP SS212's for right around $800... Wanna say the tires themselves were like $600 ish


----------



## phreebsd

30" Moto - 30" Back.... the backs do look a little worn out though...









31" Law - 30" Moto


----------



## phreebsd

^^ thanks gpinjason


----------



## byrd

Is it me or are those motos big. How much on the weight?

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> ^^ thanks gpinjason


ur welcome... I was gonna try to post them here, but you beat me to it.. :bigok:


----------



## xtreme02gt

I will compare 29.5x12x12 laws to 28x11x14's swamp lites. The swamp lites will be here friday from mud throwers. I will post pics.

How true are the swamp lites?


----------



## xtreme02gt

Starting left to right:

Left -- Outlaws -- 29.5x12x12

Middle -- Swamp Lite -- 28x11x14

Right -- ITP 589 -- 27x9x12


----------



## Polaris425

How much air you got in those 29's??? Looks like a lot! lol


----------



## phreebsd

28" Outlaw Radial vs 30" Outlaw Radial


----------



## Polaris425

That 30 looks really good!! looks like it would do better in the mud, with the bigger lugs! :rockn: +1 for HL


----------



## greenkitty7

after seeing the 28s work i will def have a set of the 30s one day. thats the first side by side pic i have seen of them. awesome.


----------



## xbrute650x

Anyone wanna post pics for me? I have a pic of my 27 backs and my buddies 27 Mudlites and my old 25 Mudlites side by side by side...


----------



## Polaris425

why cant you post them?


----------



## xbrute650x

iPod won't let me.


----------



## greenkitty7

Here you go guys the comparison i know yall have been waiting on... and just as i thought









































So what im seeing here is taller lugs... extremely similar spacing to the 31 (NOT THE SAME AS THE OLD 29.5!) and larger sidewal wrap... or could it just be that they cut the rim hole out bigger and the lug actually goes all the way to the rim? just kinda dissappointed in the hype out of this tire and all i see it being is a tad bit smaller version of the 31 law. which is what i expected. clearly the old 29.5 has wider lug spacing.


----------



## greenkitty7

heres a mind blower...
28 EDL next to a 29.5 skinny








and for s&g's this is what a regular EDL looks like next to a crushed EDL


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> Here you go guys the comparison i know yall have been waiting on... and just as i thought
> 
> So what im seeing here is taller lugs... extremely similar spacing to the 31 (NOT THE SAME AS THE OLD 29.5!) and larger sidewal wrap... or could it just be that they cut the rim hole out bigger and the lug actually goes all the way to the rim? just kinda dissappointed in the hype out of this tire and all i see it being is a tad bit smaller version of the 31 law. which is what i expected. clearly the old 29.5 has wider lug spacing.


Interesting. I agree looks just like a smaller 31.


----------



## greenkitty7

Theres no way these will clean out like the old 29.5


----------



## Polaris425

Could be. I guess we'll know once some people start getting them. It will be interesting to see how they do for sure.


----------



## greenkitty7

i want to test them myself but i'm still dissappointed as of right now.


----------



## bear21211

*29.5 OL2's VS 29.5 Terms*

29.5 ol2's and 29.5 terminators


----------



## Polaris425

That's a pretty big difference!


----------



## Polaris425

26x12 MST's vs stock.... the first pic is unmounted... the rest are mounted. Forgot I had these on my backup drive... lol through I'd throw them in.


----------



## bear21211

Yes the Terms are a little short. Does anyone know the actual size of the 32 Terms?


----------



## brutematt750

26" mudlite on 12" rim vs. 27" swamplite on 14" rim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## Trever

26" Bighorns vs 28" Zillas. Both 12 inch rims. 5psi.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

30" mud lite vs 29.5" swamp lite 7psi
12 inch wheels


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## BlackDawg

28" Zilla v. 25" Stock


----------



## dookie

Bi claw (27-9.5-12) 7 psi and a 28-10-12 silverback not mounted


----------



## Col_Sanders

29.5 Term vs 30" Radial Outlaw



















30" Zilla vs 29.5 Term










Cant tell from the pic but the Zilla is taller


----------



## Polaris425

man that radial looks really good on that wheel


----------



## Shrek

30x9x14 Backs on 7" wide rim (left), 31x11x14 Outlaws on 6" wide rim (right)


----------



## JLOWERY

Looks like you might need a lift on that rig or cut them floorboards. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek

JLOWERY said:


> Looks like you might need a lift on that rig or cut them floorboards.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Trimming first... But the lift WILL come!!!!


----------



## brute69

29.9-10-14 terms beside a 245-75-16 firestone tire on my work van


----------



## sloboy

27x9x12 Mega mayhem beside a 27x10.5x12 semi worn outlaw. Both these tires are on 12x7 rims.


----------



## Master Yoda

All the tire size comparison's are great, low to see them matched up to each other. Gives great perspective. I just got my 30x9 backs mounted on 7 wide rims, measuring with a tape measure with 7psi, they sit right at 30". Give or take a 32nd. Also, just throwing it out there, to do a real side by side comparison they both need to be mounted on same size width rim. You can gain or lose a decent amount changing rim widths


----------



## gpinjason

28" EFX Moto MTC next to stock 25" Carlisle tires on Ranger 900 XP


----------



## gpinjason

Not really a good pic cuz the tires aren't on level ground. 28" Moto MTC vs 30" Mudlight


----------



## adam6604

28" mega mayhem beside 31" outlaw. Looks like mayhems run small.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

^I would say they look pretty big, they arent that much shorter than the 31......


----------



## Mudforce

No doubt! That 28 looks tall!


----------



## adam6604

Well I guess the fronts look tall, rears don't. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chevzr2

Polaris425 said:


> ^I would say they look pretty big, they arent that much shorter than the 31......


 
not really, I have 28" ol2's on my brute, and g/f has 28" mega mayhams on her brute and they are about 3/4 -1 inch shorter, just slightly taller then her 27" original laws!


----------



## riderfourlife

Does anyone have a swamplite and zilla comparison?? I hear the zillas run small and the swamplites a little big. Wanting to swap my sl's for zillas and want to stay at the same height, as Im going to start with just the rears. Fronts are at 80%, rear 30%. Im trigger happy with a brute what can I say


----------



## brucebanner77

riderfourlife said:


> Does anyone have a swamplite and zilla comparison?? I hear the zillas run small and the swamplites a little big. Wanting to swap my sl's for zillas and want to stay at the same height, as Im going to start with just the rears. Fronts are at 80%, rear 30%. Im trigger happy with a brute what can I say


I had 27 zillas and swapped for 28. I measured both of them when I swapped and they are true to size. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gpinjason

I would choose the Zillas over the Swamplite in a heartbeat... especially if you hit any sand or mud...


----------



## sackamous

Would love to see a pic of a 31 law 32 back 32 term and 32.5 mamba all on at same rim at the same psi wirh a level across the top


----------



## gpinjason

28" Moto MTC's vs 34" Terminators... LOL


----------



## Col_Sanders

29" bighorn next to a 33 Terminator.


----------



## THark88

S/w 28" mega mayhems. (New.. never mounted)

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## THark88

THark88 said:


> S/w 28" mega mayhems. (New.. never mounted)
> 
> would much rather be muddin then talkin


Bout an inch diff

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## THark88

QUESTION: i have seen people say to mount them with 7psi for real size... will they get BIGGER mounted and filled? (i know this may be a dumb question...)

when i measured the rear (new never mounted) they are only like 24-25" including the treads. i set them against my dads 26" that are mounted on his polaris 400 and they are the same size ?!?! 

(mine are new 28" Mega Mayhems)

at this point i'm feeling pretty dissappointed...


----------



## Polaris425

They will balloon up when you mount them and put air in them... Right now they are just sitting flat on their own.


Just think back to when you've walked out and one of your back tires was half flat, how it looked compared to the other, and how much lean your wheeler would have to it... Same principal....


----------



## Col_Sanders

Many tires are a bit off on the labeled sizes. Most of those run smaller than the posted size but a few actually run larger.

Some tires really "grow" a lot when mounted. My 30" Bighorns were 26" tall (and very wide) unmounted but when I put them on the wheels they were ~29" tall. 

Also a wide tire on a narrow rim is going to be taller and more round than the same size tire on a wider rim.


----------



## THark88

Understood. That gives me hope as of now Lol!!! I was pretty disappointed when my dad set them next to his and his were bigger. (His look like they have 10000psi in them though)

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## scotts08brute

Anyone got pics of the new vs old run of 31 outlaws


----------



## Mudforce

Anybody else get the email? 32.5 outlaw2, as tall as a 34 term.


----------



## gpinjason

I'm very skeptical about these images until I see them side by side in a real life situation. If the tire measures bigger than a 34, why wouldn't they label it is a 34 or 34.5? Doesn't make any sense to me..


----------



## jdavid1

Most highlifter tires run true to size or a little larger than the size. Most other brands run short. My 34 terms are 33.25" with 10psi.


----------



## hussejn

*Term vs Mud Bug*

Here is an unmounted 29.5x10x14 Term next to a 26x12x12 Mud Bug. I'll get weights on the Terms soon and post them...just for another data point. Once I get them mounted I'll get a proper size (diameter) measurement too.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

30x9-14 silverback next to a 28x10-12 Zilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

*Term Size (Diameter) Measurement*

Well, if I've done this correctly, the size (diameter) of a 29.5x10x14 Super ATV Terminator mounted to an MSA M20 Kore inflated to 5 PSI is 28.75.


----------



## HoCho

Getting ready to buy some Mud In Laws 30x10x14. Radial tires. Can anybody comment on them? Buying them Monday.


----------



## Polaris425

Mudder in laws you mean? Are they not just a term. knock off? I imagine they will perform about the same.


----------



## HoCho

Sorry for the spelling. Not sure? Their new this year. From what I can find out their kind 'a in between a O2 and Terms. I cant find a lot of information. The few people I talk to love them. Just trying to get a little more info. Does anybody have the true weigh on these tires?


----------



## Mac102004

They told me 30" backs run "way short"

New 30" back vs. 50% ish 28" MudZilla. 30's actually measured 29.75" with 10psi half *** measuring, doing it right they probably would be true 30" no problem.


----------



## bcorum

26 inch bh compared to a 28 inch executioner (with no air, no wheel)


----------



## bcorum

Got my backs in!

28x10x12 backs vs 28x9x14 executioners 









28x12x12 backs vs 28x11x14 executioners









28x12x12 backs (no air not on wheel) vs 28x10x14 intimadators


----------



## JCooper

29.5x9.5OL2 next to a 32.5x10.5OL2 both mounted on a 14x7 wheel and aired to 10psi.









Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Timologee

gpinjason said:


> 28" EFX Moto MTC next to stock 25" Carlisle tires on Ranger 900 XP
> 
> View attachment 14505
> 
> View attachment 14506
> 
> View attachment 14507


old thread i know but it showed up on google, gpinjason do you have a lift to accomodate those 28inch MTCs? Thats the same tire i want to put on my 900 if I get one.


----------



## gpinjason

Timologee said:


> old thread i know but it showed up on google, gpinjason do you have a lift to accomodate those 28inch MTCs? Thats the same tire i want to put on my 900 if I get one.


No lift, just moved the shocks to the outer mounting location on the frame.. they rub a little bit when turning off camber, but not enough to worry. just rubs the inside of the fender well..


----------



## bcorum

30x9x14 Backs next to 28x10x14 Intimadators. Intimadators have twice the air pressure and measure just under 29 inches my backs are over 29 inches but not 30.


----------



## bcorum

Also 28x12x12 on 8 inch wheel compared to 30x9x14 on 7 inch wheel


----------



## Polaris425

great comparison pics guys


----------



## swampedeiger

32.5 outlaw MSA m12s 10psi
32 silverback hd3s 10psi


----------



## swampedeiger

32.5 OL2 left 
32 back right


----------



## Slydog

I see you found it polaris425.nice
You have to do alittle digging?


----------



## Polaris425

lol... no it was actually still a "sticky" at the top... Just hasn't been posted in, in a few years. Wow, 5 years....


----------

